# Space Ark Under Construction



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've had the Pegasus 'When Worlds Collide' Space Ark in the stash since it came out and I've had my eye on the ParaGrafix update for some time.
Whilst ordering parts for my Seaview I saw it again and decided I had to have it, despite the fact that it looks like the most complicated etched set I've tackled.

Here's the kit....










and the update set....










Note the styrene tubes and resin pieces supplied....I'm planning on replacing the tubes with aluminium of the same diameter to do away with having to paint them.

The first task was to fill the minor sink holes visible along the two hull pieces...Pegasus use ABS plastic rather than regular styrene but Humbrol filler works fine....










Now to start cutting up the hull....eek!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The templates are provided on the instructions and were applied to the hull then drawn around....










The pencil lines were then scribed with a sharp blade before the waste plastic was chain-drilled then the bulk cut out using a pair of side cutters...










Now to clean those parts up....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're 99% done with the only really hard part of this build. Now it's just the tedium of cleaning up the edges.

Really looking forward to seeing your build - from your previous work I can only imagine what additionals you'll be doing.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

This is going to be interesting!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why are you cuting out parts of the hull?

[in side look?]


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So he can add this photoetch set: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_d...ct&SubCat=When Worlds Collide&PPartNum=PGX132


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Paulbo, still waiting on a gantry and crane kit. Anyone know of a replacement undercarriage? IMHO the biggest letdown of the kit.
Miniature Sun, great work so far. Gonna use Alclad for the finish? All eyes are on you. No preassure.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Always loved the movie as a kid. The Space Ark is such a classic deisgn. 
I'll definitely be following your progress on this build.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

btbrush said:


> Hey Paulbo, still waiting on a gantry and crane kit. Anyone know of a replacement undercarriage? IMHO the biggest letdown of the kit.
> Miniature Sun, great work so far. Gonna use Alclad for the finish? All eyes are on you. No preassure.


I was a little disappointed with the launch carriage also.
I simply cut and added strips of plastic and not so simply drilled the holes in the assembly.
Made a big difference in the looks


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the sled John...I've not really looked that closely at it yet....

I've more or less finished cutting out the hull sections...just some fine tuning to do then I'm going to thin the exposed edges a little. Also I need to Dremel out some of the locating lugs to allow the interior to fit....










On the subject of cranes and gantries I've picked up the following....

First a couple of naval crane sets...the detail on these is stupendous....



















I also came across this set of N-gauge wind water pumps which feature some nice girder work....










Finally eBay threw up some Tamiya figures to supplement the ones on the ParaGrafix sheet....










So, on we go.....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, I am so glad for following this thread! I just ordered the kit, and will be getting the etched parts soon. I have not seen anyone finish an "under construction" build of this yet, and your doing a bang-up job so far! Also, thanks for the info onthe etched cranes and those Tamiya figures!!! They are all awesome!! Will be watching your progress! Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Tim....it's odd but the upgrade set has been out quite a while and I've never seen one built....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Now, if only the model kit was 1/350 scale......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Hey Paulbo, still waiting on a gantry and crane kit...





miniature sun said:


> ...On the subject of cranes and gantries I've picked up the following...


And this is why I haven't made cranes and gantries. My first boss always said "don't reinvent the wheel".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, you won't be making any wheels, either?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> So, you won't be making any wheels, either?


No, I'll make wheels - I just won't reinvent them.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gotta love that wheelchair idea.
-Jim


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Gotta love that wheelchair idea.
> -Jim


Yeah. Amazing he was able to find a giant dime for that photo.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> So he can add this photoetch set: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_d...ct&SubCat=When Worlds Collide&PPartNum=PGX132


that will look cool.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

I've been looking forward to seeing one of these builds. I'll be following your progress with much anticipation.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As well as cleaning up the cut-outs it's necessary to remove the large locating pins and sockets from inside the hull and on the sockets for the wings....










Having done this I test fitted the wings and found that the locating pins now protruded....










These were duly shaved off leaving the interior ready to receive the engine details....










Now onto the interior....I cleaned up the four resin engine parts and glued them to the wider sections of styrene tube provided. I was intending to replace these wide tubes with aluminium but was unable to source any of the correct diameter. Instead I intend to paint this section to match the bulkheads and use aluminium for the thinner tubes.
The four tubes were then inserted through the etched bulkheads...the fit here is extremely tight and great care was taken to avoid bending the brass parts...










A small amount of CA glue was applied around the tubes and it was only after this that I realised that the bulkhead closest to the resin caps was back to front....never mind, it looks OK either way round.

Here it is test fitted in the hull....










So far so good....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good!!! Keep it comin'!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice, clean work (as always) Iain. 

I feel your pain with the tubing - the first batch I got to design the tooling around slid in like a glove and after that it's been hit-and-miss. 0.005" here 0.005" there makes a huge difference in how the parts fit together. A quick reaming job with a half-round diamond file lets the tubes insert quite easily if they're on the large end of tolerance.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> A quick reaming job with a half-round diamond file lets the tubes insert quite easily if they're on the large end of tolerance.


Actually I reamed it by just running a sharp blade around the inside edge which took off a sliver of brass.
I got the bulkhead back to front because I misread the instructions and didn't realise the direction referred to the front and back of the ship and not the photo...my mistake ....never mind, it looks fine to me....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A frustrating but ultimately rewarding evenings work has resulted in assembling another nine(!) parts....:freak:

The kit provides a choice of parts for what's described as the tank girder, either one flat piece or a combination of three pieces, one of which has to be rolled into a circular shape, to give a 3-D effect....










I annealed the piece to be rolled by heating it over a gas flame on the cooker then cooling in cold water, it was then rolled on my cutting mat using the body of a Sharpie marker pen.
My first attempt at assembly of the three pieces using CA glue resulted in some noticeable gaps. I then tried soldering the pieces without success before finally using a combination of CA followed by 5-minute epoxy on the back of the assembled pieces...










It then struck me that I could hide the epoxy by covering the back using the optional 2-D girder part....










I then moved on to the sections that contain the four narrow tubes....these two bulkheads with their interconnecting girders look complicated but went together very easily thanks to slots in the parts that position each part precisely....



















More soon....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good as always, Iain!

One quick thing - you actually hardened the brass rather than anneal it. To anneal metals you have to let them cool slowly rather than quenching them. (Hardening is what blacksmiths in the old Westerns are doing when they pound the hot steel and then plunge it into water.) 

Guess it's finally time to get working on video number 4: annealing.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> One quick thing - you actually hardened the brass rather than anneal it. To anneal metals you have to let them cool slowly rather than quenching them. (Hardening is what blacksmiths in the old Westerns are doing when they pound the hot steel and then plunge it into water.)


Ah, I knew I was doing something wrong, I was trying to remember from my school metalwork class but that was 40 years ago 

I have to say though that I'm very pleased with the results so far, your design work for this set is outstanding....:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Impressive work so far--and impressive photo-etch!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more progress...

I gave the assembled parts and remaining bulkheads a coat of primer followed by a coat of acrylic auto colour, in this case Audi Brilliant Red. Once dry the parts were then given a dirty black wash followed by some gentle drybrushing with matt red and orange enamels...



















At this point I cut four lengths of aluminium tubing to replace the narrow styrene tubes supplied and polished them with fine steel wool...










I then began the painstaking process of assembling all the parts into the complete engine assembly...all I can say here is to take your time....the result looks really impressive....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here it's test fitted into the hull....



















More to come.....:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job! The dirty black wash and brushing with the matte red and orange really were nice touches. The fit looks superb!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Seeing just the model kit, I wasn't terribly impressed due to the seeming simplicity, but what you're doing with the photoetched parts to it is absolutely incredible. I'm excited to watch this progress!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another slight modification before painting the insides of the hull....
There is a recess on one half of the hull which matches a corresponding lip on the other half. Some of this recess remains visible when the two halves come together because of the sections I cut out. I simply cemented some Evergreen strip in place and sanded it smooth once set....










With the hull snapped together it all fits very neatly....










I did toy with the idea of adding ribs to the inside of the hull but I doubt any of it will be visible once the engines and upper ribs are in place so it's on with the painting.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

miniature sun said:


> Here it's test fitted into the hull....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is some seriously NICE work there! Very impressive. Keep it goin'!


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow! This is some seriously great paint work on the brass photoetch. Very nice job, I am looking forward to seeing more of this build.

Richard


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more progress....

The hull halves were finally cemented together after first spraying the insides red....I use Plastic Weld cement on all my models and it was particularly useful here as the plastic is ABS. Some minor filler was required around the root of the tailfin before the seams were sanded then polished using 0000-grade steel wool....










At this stage I also attached the etched tailfin ribs using CA glue....note the white styrene and filler at the base where I was forced to make a repair after inadvertantly removing too much plastic....










While I was waiting for the filler to dry on the hull I turned my attention to the launch rail. The centre rail is longer than the side rails which is fine if you intend to display it straight from the box. Since I intend to build the concrete assembly ramp seen in the movie, this required that I shorten the centre rail to match the sides....I did this using a razor saw.....



















A shortcoming of the kit is the over-simplified rocket sled which carries the Ark down the ramp...in the movie it features prominent lightening holes in the ribs. I added these by simply drilling through each rib in succession....










More soon....:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! Steel wool eh? Never tried that myself.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Approaching the end of the etched parts for the Ark, aside from the figures....the three sections of ribbing were cut from the fret and cleaned up before carefully forming around the hull....










These were then attached to wooden skewers using a dab of CA glue and primed and painted....










The tailfin ribbing was also masked off....










...before painting....










Now on with the final construction of the Ark before painting the overall colour. I'm in two minds about using Alclad as I think in this scale it will appear too toy-like...I think the metallic finish needs a softer sheen, I think I'll experiment first....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic work!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul, although much of the credit should go to you for such an amazing etched set...:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Before you paint, watch the movie again. That will give you a fresh image in your mind on what the ship looks like in motion. Pictures are good, but seeing it in action will give a better idea of the finish. The ship was not chrome! I think a nice aluminum color, like MM Metalizers, would be a good choice. Looking forward to what you come up with!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Final assembly of the main components...amazing how it takes on a completely different look now the wings and tail are on...just need to add the rib details now then mask everything off ready for the main colour....


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that is really looking awesome!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got caught up on your progress. A beautiful way to make a kit your own! I loved this movie on cold, snowy, afternoons as a kid many moons ago. Haven't seen it in years! Been on the fence about adding it to the pile of kits I will eventually get to......just may do it now!!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I watched the movie again a few nights ago for reference....surprising how good it still is after all these years....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just did a search on Google for more images and came across this thread from when the kit first appeared....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=301990

I'd forgotten about the scale issues despite having commented on the arguments over the size. I don't know what the final concensus was but I'm more than happy with the kit as it is.
I do wonder though as to why there are so few built examples on the net....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just spent a fiddly couple of hours masking off the cutaways ready for the metallic finish. It was too complex and delicate to mask using tape so I used liquid mask around the exposed edges of the hull. Once this was dry I carefully inserted the original paper templates from the etch set and bridged the gap using more liquid mask....










Just need to sort out the nose probe then it's on with the primer....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I primed the Ark in grey auto paint before applying a few light coats of Rustoleum Chrome which gives a nice polished finish without the graininess you get in a lot of metallics. Here are some pics with and without flash....




























Note that the dust on the wing landed after the paint was largely touch dry so should buff out.
From experience I've found that it pays to leave these paints to cure for as much as a couple of weeks to prevent finger marks appearing from handling...so I'll get on with constructing the diorama.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks awesome! I hate the waiting game after laying down the paint lol but at least you have something else to keep yourself occupied with.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thought I'd have a crack at constructing one of the Alliance Modelworks etched cranes....definitely in awe of those naval modellers now, you need nerves of steel to put stuff like this together on a regular basis....

Here it is with one of the ParaGrafix figures....










....and here's a pencil for scale.....










Think I might go back to building 1/8th figures....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Geez, that's intense!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It's just amazing the amount of detail you can get with photo-etch. Yes.
It takes a certain mindset to get good at it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy cow, this is really looking impressive!! I'm looking forward to what you do with the diorama base. This is indeed motivation for my own build next year! Thanks, and keep the great work coming!!!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another evenings work and I've finished another crane...still got another six to go 
As these are meant for specific battleship kits I'm having to create sections to attach them to. I know that the two cranes on the platform around the Ark's tail have cabins on them but the rest I'm just making up out of odds and ends....the post on this one was from the body of a Q-tip and some scrap styrene and brass tubing....



















I also finished painting the rocket sled....the whole thing was primed then painted red before picking out the tubes in Humbrol Chrome Silver enamel....very tedious but worth the effort....



















Finally I checked out the painted hull and found that the silver paint was bone dry after 48 hours so I took off the masks....



















I'm really pleased with the contrast between the red and silver. Theres a little touching in to do and I'm planning on some contrasting silver panels to break up the overall colour....now it's on with the construction of the concrete assembly platform....


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, this is looking great! Just great! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Yes, thanks for sharing this. Real work of a master. I get a excited every time I see this link updated.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

A beautiful representation of a great ship from one of my favorite classic films. Very well done.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Echoing the same thoughts already posted. Amazing work so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Since painting the chrome on the hull it's been bothering me that, although the detail set is superb and totally screen accurate, the finished model has the appearanve of one of those cutaway drawings you used to see in Popular Mechanics and the Eagle comic.
I wanted to make the ship appear that it was still being worked on so the first stage of this is by applying sections of red, grey and metallic decal to the surface to give it a more composite structure.....





































I've got more decal to add yet along with some masking and painting then I plan on having some shaped panels waiting to be attached along with temporary catwalks and lots of workers....

Let me know what you think....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

You always do such a fantastic job on your builds and this one is turning out very nicely........:thumbsup: I would never tell anyone how to do their builds
and with your talent what would the point..... Can't wait to see the finished 
diorama.....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great idea, I think that will add a lot!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great idea doing the panels as decals and they're really bringing it to life.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

How about breaking up longer unbroken lines/edges with some square random "sawtooth" and little bits of "beams" (with/without weight-reduction holes?) Maybe some incomplete plumbing?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

TrekFX said:


> How about breaking up longer unbroken lines/edges with some square random "sawtooth" and little bits of "beams" (with/without weight-reduction holes?) Maybe some incomplete plumbing?


That's a good idea about the beams but it's probably too late to start cutting the hull. I like the idea of the sawtooth edges though.
As regards the plumbing I'm planning on a couple of booms carrying some heavy cabling from the support structures to the ship.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another evening taken up largely by just three parts....I decided to tackle the ribbing for the cutaway sections and at times it pushed my patience to the limit but after about 4 hours I managed to get all three pieces in position...they're not perfect and there's a fair amount of paintwork to touch in but I'm happy with how they came out. I also attached the rocket sled to the underside....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Outstanding!

(Sorry about the assembly problems. I couldn't figure out any way to help make assembly easier.)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul :thumbsup:
I wouldn't call the assembly a problem, it's just very fiddly and at times I could have used a third hand!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I love all the little details you are adding to make this seem real. 
Your diorama is going to look AMAZING!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Paul's photo etch really adds to the basic model as does your own work. As the others have said it already looks outstanding.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Another great build !

I think adding the overlay sections really make a difference - moves it away from, as you say, looking like a cutaway model.

You need to include a picture of the completed rocket sled on the underside - I know you spent lots of work on it, drilling out each of the supports.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Apologies for the lack of updates...combination of putting my back out last week and waiting to go to Scale Model World at Telford this weekend where I'm hoping to find some more accessories.
Hope to be back building on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, Iain, I feel your pain. I've thrown my back out many, many times and know where you're coming from. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Threw my back out last week as well. I was helping load up a U-Haul to help my wifes ex-husband move back to Michigan. I actually missed a day of work because of that, something I have not done in over two years!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> waiting to go to Scale Model World at Telford this weekend where I'm hoping to find some more accessories.
> Hope to be back building on Sunday :thumbsup:


Telford is a great show - wish I had time to talk to you about your Flying Sub at the 2010 show. You were busy chatting with someone else and I had a train (Ok - two trains) to catch back to London.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the sympathy guys....a bad back is not conducive to crouching still over a bench building microscopic brass cranes....:tongue:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Telford is a great show - wish I had time to talk to you about your Flying Sub at the 2010 show. You were busy chatting with someone else and I had a train (Ok - two trains) to catch back to London.


Sorry I missed you there....I'm not exhibiting this time, just wandering the hallspending money 

On the subject of the Flying Sub I've been working on something a bit special involving that very model...expect some images soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

miniture sun, I had zero interest in this PE set until your build! I'm thinking very seriously I may just have to buy another kit and get this PE set. _Thanks for making me spend *more* money...._

Looks outstanding!!!!

HAL9001-


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

hal9001 said:


> miniture sun, I had zero interest in this PE set until your build! I'm thinking very seriously I may just have to buy another kit and get this PE set. _Thanks for making me spend *more* money...._
> 
> Looks outstanding!!!!
> 
> HAL9001-


Thanks :thumbsup:

I'm not sure what the total sales of the upgrade kit have been but I've never seen another one completed which I find odd.


----------



## labrunt (Sep 4, 2012)

*space ark*

amazing detail for such a simple model,congratulations.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well my back is mended and I'm back on with the build....:thumbsup:

Went to Telford to Scalemodelworld yesterday and along with an Atlantis Blackbeard and Pegasus Relic I picked up these.....










Actually that's just a sample, I've also got wreckers and semi-trailers, some with photo etched radiators(!) and cranes.

Expect some activity in the coming week.....:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> Well my back is mended and I'm back on with the build....:thumbsup:
> 
> Went to Telford to Scalemodelworld yesterday and along with an Atlantis Blackbeard and Pegasus Relic I picked up these.....
> 
> ...


SCORE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those trucks are excellent. PE radiator grills?!?!? Wow.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Something I've wondered about with vehicles as small as that. How do you paint them without clogging up all the minute detail with paint. Just use really thinned down paint? And very small brushes!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Xenodyssey said:


> Something I've wondered about with vehicles as small as that. How do you paint them without clogging up all the minute detail with paint. Just use really thinned down paint? And very small brushes!


I guess the answer to that is very, very carefully 

Actually I'm intending to spray them various colours then drybrush very lightly with a colour that's a fraction lighter before picking out the windows and tyres....can't wait for that bit! :drunk:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Those trucks are excellent. PE radiator grills?!?!? Wow.


So tiny I can barely photograph them as the flash washes them out....










Those things to the far left of the picture are windshield frames (!)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, those will be cool when finished!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

My first thought was that they were CnC or GHQ MicroArmour, but last I knew they were still made in white metal, not resin. The photo-etched grilles don't sound like wargaming items either, so, who makes these ?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> My first thought was that they were CnC or GHQ MicroArmour, but last I knew they were still made in white metal, not resin. The photo-etched grilles don't sound like wargaming items either, so, who makes these ?


They are made by a naval specialist L'Arsenal who produce a range of 1/350 landing ships and also sections of Mulberry harbour as used on D-Day.
I bought them from their stand at ScaleModelWorld at Telford last weekend.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man this is just outstanding so far...... Your a madman!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Any new pics?

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Tim Nolan said:


> Man this is just outstanding so far...... Your a madman!!


Thanks Tim....I guess my insanity is my inability to build anything out of the box ....I'm just a glutton for punishment


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

steve123 said:


> Any new pics?
> 
> Steve


Currently working on the concrete assembly platform...expect an update very soon....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be looking for it...You are doing great work!

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another update at last....

Here's the basic shape of the construction platform roughed out in thick styrene sheet....I'm aware that there are some scale issues between the movie miniature and the kit so dimensions have been based specifically around the Space Ark itself and the width of the launch rails from the kit.....










The underside....










The rear end with the access tunnels for the trains seen in the movie....










Still need to add the access ramp for the trucks, the height is higher than in stills from the movie as it needs to be set into the surrounding groundwork.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

*More beautiful work...*

I look forward to seeing your handy work every time this thread is updated. 

Love the launch pad and can't wait to see what you do to finish this amazing project.

But most of all, thanks for sharing this work in progress!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Still undecided how to tackle the concrete effect on the platform....whether I should go for a weathered concrete colour overall or possibly attempt a sectional effect using masking, I'm not sure that would look right at this scale...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Began cleaning all the edges of the platform prior to applying some texture to the concrete. I've also added the rails to match those on the ramp...










Here's the whole thing mocked up to determine how big I need to make the base for the diorama....



















All this is really a delaying tactic before I have to tackle the large rear gantry


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, this is already looking very good. Are you going to be doing any lighting? Maybe a red glow from the approaching Bronson body?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent! The concrete really brings it to life.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Thanks Tim....I guess my insanity is my inability to build anything out of the box ....I'm just a glutton for punishment


And we have to suffer through it! OH, sweet suffering! 
:wave:


----------



## modelguru (Mar 31, 2010)

It's been awhile any new progress on the Ark Diorama.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

modelguru said:


> It's been awhile any new progress on the Ark Diorama.


Thanks for the interest, I'm hoping to get something done on it next week while I'm on holiday....been busy with Christmas etc.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Noticed a posting by Miniature Sun on another topic and realized I hadn't seen any progress on this project lately.

Bump.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the continued interest....it's on hold for now while I finish off my Blade Runner build but will be back on in the next few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

So did the Bat Wing project take precedence ?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> So did the Bat Wing project take precedence ?


Actually the Deckard Sedan took precedence then I moved on to the Batwing....the Space Ark is on ice till I can face tackling the scratchbuild of the crane gantry....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Why not pick up some photoetched shipyard gantries in 1/350?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Geez, I almost forgot about this build!


----------



## khitomer (Mar 16, 2006)

Saw your link on IPMS forum and followed it here. Did you ever get this model finished? I'd love to see the result! Very impressed with your patience and build.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah... no rush... Bronson Alpha is getting closer by the day but... no rush...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks once again for the continued interest. As usual work has been getting in the way of modelling....I lecture in Construction full-time....however I'm starting to get things rolling again so it'll be Batwing first, then the final touches to Deckard's Sedan then on with the Space Ark.
Then on with a million other projects.....:thumbsup:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

This guy is no slouch,I promise you that.


----------

